# Partage fichier iCloud drive



## berojc (16 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,
Existe t-il une possibilité de partager un fichier Pages ou Numbers, en lecture seule éventuellement, entre un iPhone et un iPad sous IOS 10 entre deux utilisateurs ayant des comptes iCloud différents comme cela se fait pour le calendrier par exemple ?
Merci.


----------



## lineakd (16 Novembre 2016)

@berojc, soit le bienvenu!
Cherches tu ceci?


----------



## pabar (30 Novembre 2016)

J'ai essayé avec ma femme cette fonctionnalité très intéressante. Une question: le partage se faisant par un lien à envoyer par iMessage, mail... une fois que l'on a travaillé sur le document et que l'on le ferme on perd le partage. 
Pas très pratique ou je n'ai pas vu comment le retrouver.


----------



## berojc (30 Novembre 2016)

lineakd a dit:


> @berojc, soit le bienvenu!
> Cherches tu ceci?


Merci pour ta réponse, j'avais effectivement vu ces possibilités mais ce qui m'intéresse c'est de pouvoir partager un dossier complet et pas seulement un document. Malheureusement je n'ai rien trouvé là dessus, alors ....je suis toujours preneur.
Merci.


----------



## pabar (1 Décembre 2016)

Pour le moment ce n'est pas possible. Ce n'est pas dans la logique d'Apple même si elle évolue à la vitesse de l'escargot endormi. Il faut se retourner vers une autre solution du type google drive, Dropbox...  et c'est fort dommage [emoji24][emoji24]
Par contre, maintenant on peut sauvegarder un doc Pages, Numbers ou Keynote sur ces shared drive même si iCloud semble plus normal.


----------

